

We published our research & case studies to help you succeed on Kickstarter - alexobenauer
http://maximizeyourcrowd.com/

======
alexobenauer
Hey, HN. We've been working on this book for months. It contains the result of
dozens of hours of research, case studies, examples, and surprises we ran in
to in getting funded on Kickstarter. We spent a lot of time on the book to
make it a high quality product.

We wanted to publish all of this information to help others learn the ropes of
a successful Kickstarter project before they make the same mistakes we or
others did.

Also, we'd love to hear what you think!

